# Best TV for XBox 360 & Ps3



## Vincee777 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi guys.....

I want a nice tv for gaming i.e., both xbox & ps3.
I am noob in this so give me good tv. 3D desnt matter to me.
My budget is 50-60k.
Probably 42-55in in the given budget.
I want more than 120hz because in the future ill be buying ps4 and xbox next gen consoles.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 17, 2013)

You will only be able to get a 40" LED TV in your budget, if you want to have a 46" then you need to increase your budget to around 75-90k.
Now first let us know what you want then we suggest you.


----------



## Vincee777 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp; Ps3*



aroraanant said:


> You will only be able to get a 40" LED TV in your budget, if you want to have a 46" then you need to increase your budget to around 75-90k.
> Now first let us know what you want then we suggest you.



Ya i can stretch my budget only if needed.
I am confused between Plasma lcd and led....

I dont want smart tv and all. I just want a tv which has crisp display, high refresh rate.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp; Ps3*

i won't exactly recommend a plasma TV for gaming (even though its high refresh-rate is a boon for gaming). although plasma is good for movie-viewing pleasure, but due to its filter, games are rendered less-bright, which tends to maim the vividness in the games, and details (in shadows particularly). perhaps new 2012-2013 models may have a brighter-display (particularly in samsung plasmas). but i can certainly recommend you to get an LED-LCD TV (based on your prime-requirement)! if you still are confused or unsatisfied, i'll suggest you to take a console with you to a showroom (or of any of your friend's, if you don't have one right now) and compare the display by connecting it to some plasmas and some LED-LCDs. panasonic plasmas purportedly have a better filter, hence as compared to samsung plasmas, you may feel that the brightness is a little low, but i may be wrong too in case of newer plasmas. but do this! check the display on a few TVs of both the types by connecting your console.


----------



## Vincee777 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp;amp; Ps3*

Others say that plasma uses real black and white colour and are good in darker places. And i heard that they suffer from burn in issues. Is that true????

Suggest a model which you think is the best for consoles.

I want 1080p tv because i have alot of movies which are bluray and 1080p. so

i thought of buying this model.

Panasonic P50XT50D Plasma TV, 50 inch
(127 cm) -65K

Active Shutter Progressive 3D
600Hz Sub-field Drive
3,500,000:1 Native Contrast
2D-3D Conversion
Wi-Fi Ready
Web Browser 

Is this a really 600hz or???


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp;amp; Ps3*

It is written above that it has a 600hz sub field drive which I don't think means that it is a 600Hz refresh rate TV.
Better get a good LED TV instead of getting a plasma but remember that it will cost you a boom.
For an example you can check out the price of Sony HX750, its price is too high and will not be in your mentioned budget.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp;amp; Ps3*

As Anant has replied above, 600Hz sub-field drive concept is a little different from 600Hz refresh rate, but anyway, its good for gaming.

but still, LED-LCDs are brighter any day, and the colours are more vivid on them, settings on which games would look simply beautiful!


----------



## Vincee777 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp;amp;amp; Ps3*

I Have shortlisted 3 tvs i,e,

Panasonic UT P50UT50D.
Sony KDL-40HX750
Samsung UA40ES6200E

I think panasonic 50xt50 is 720p. Is it???


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp;amp;amp; Ps3*

Plasma may suffer from burn in if there is a static image for a long time displayed on screen. So I'd probably not suggest a plasma. XT50 is 720p, yes.

Both HX750 and ES6200 are good 

But you might wanna wait for 2013 Bravia model W802A which is a replacement for HX750 with Passive 3D and IPS panel with Dynamic EDGE LED.

Or alternatively you could for 2013 equivalent Samsung - F6400.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp;amp;amp; Ps3*

newer plasmas have not reported issues of burning in as they have counter-acting features, though yes, what you may usually get is IR (Image Retention), and this fades off after some time. even LCDs and CRTs are prone to burn-in.

but yes, for gaming, the reasons i have specified alone should suffice for you to purchase an LED-LCD TV. adding to this, i'll again say that plasmas are meant more for movie-enthusiasts who like to view HD movies/content in natural hue and colours, whereas for casual-viewing (including SD content) and gaming, artificial colour reproduction is what pleases the eye more.


----------



## Vincee777 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp;amp;amp; Ps3*



GhorMaanas said:


> newer plasmas have not reported issues of burning in as they have counter-acting features, though yes, what you may usually get is IR (Image Retention), and this fades off after some time. even LCDs and CRTs are prone to burn-in.
> 
> but yes, for gaming, the reasons i have specified alone should suffice for you to purchase an LED-LCD TV. adding to this, i'll again say that plasmas are meant more for movie-enthusiasts who like to view HD movies/content in natural hue and colours, whereas for casual-viewing (including SD content) and gaming, artificial colour reproduction is what pleases the eye more.



Ill go with plasma only because i watch lots and lots of bluray movies. 

Which is the best plasma out there which has all my needs that is i watch movies and game lot + i have movies in my external harddisk which can be playable in that tv.

I STRETCHED MY BUDGET TO 75K-80K....


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp;amp;amp; Ps3*

You can get Panasonic 42ST50 or 50UT50 in that budget


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp;amp;amp; Ps3*

yes. as rightly said by randomuser, you may get those. if am correct, panasonic plasma series go like VT > GT > ST > UT > XT, with VT series being the topmost quality. chk some from samsung stables too, like 51ES800 & 51P8000 (though these are competitors to 50VT50 & 50UT50 of panasonic and hence of high-value, and also rare to find, but still search. most probably the cost must've reduced now), and 51E550 (competitor to 50UT50). and if you are not too keen for 50 inchers, then 42ST50 it is! 

BTW, may we know from what distance are you going to watch the TV?


----------



## Vincee777 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp;amp;amp; Ps3*



GhorMaanas said:


> yes. as rightly said by randomuser, you may get those. if am correct, panasonic plasma series go like VT > GT > ST > UT > XT, with VT series being the topmost quality. chk some from samsung stables too, like 51ES800 & 51P8000 (though these are competitors to 50VT50 & 50UT50 of panasonic and hence of high-value, and also rare to find, but still search. most probably the cost must've reduced now), and 51E550 (competitor to 50UT50). and if you are not too keen for 50 inchers, then 42ST50 it is!
> 
> BTW, may we know from what distance are you going to watch the TV?



I enquired about p50ut50. Here local dealer is saying it costs 81k but in infibeam it is up for 65k. What to do???

Ill be watching the tv from 8-10ft


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp;amp;amp; Ps3*

Then I think you should pick 42ST50. For blurays, ST50 will truly shine.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp;amp;amp; Ps3*

the PQ of UT50 and ST50 are most probably not too different, and almost equivalent. the ST50 has got a better filter, which translates to a bit of loss in brightness. so i think you should go with UT50. i hope you don't have windows in front of your TV-placement area? if you do, then please cover them with drapes. and if not, make sure you control the lighting in your hall. 

the distance is almost perfect for viewing movies/playing games on a 50 incher.

the dealer probably is telling the cost including some freebies too (?!). in that price, you could easily get 42ST50 IMO. infibeam is a trustworthy site (for small items), but it has now become like tradus, where sellers list their items. i think for small items, buying online is good, but for such a big thing as a TV, you should refrain buying online. moreover, its been garnering some negative feedback too since some time. for books and cheaper stuff, its good. but even if you get this TV for a little more costly locally, you should buy it from that local store instead from infibeam or other sites. i'll suggest to look for more local-options/dealers and haggle. let us know where you stay at. may be we could let you know if there's a better deal available anywhere near your area. chennai has some pretty good deals on panasonic TVs. but don't know where are you located.

also, do check a few samsung plasma sets, with showroom lights on and off.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

but i say again - if your gaming-hours are going to be much more than movie-watching hours, buy an LED-LCD TV (better for gaming & static content)! 
LG's 42LM6410 is a good one, with some features included for gaming. LG also reportedly has a good customer-service.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp;amp;amp; Ps3*

The two models i.e. 
Sony KDL-40HX750
Samsung UA40ES6200E
which you have chosen are really good.
Pick anyone among them


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp;amp;amp; Ps3*

Not really. The ST50 is amongst the best TVs ever in terms of PQ. It's black level is almost the same as VT50. 

You won't find difference between UT and ST if all you watch is DTH and DVD. But for Blurays ST is definitely noticeably superior.


----------



## Vincee777 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry guys i was having my boards so was away....

Now back to the point i talked with my dad about the budget they said they cant stretch that as we have purchased a car......

So my budget now is 50k.. 

In this budget i want tv capable of 3d and 1080p.......


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 29, 2013)

You'll only get 32 inch with 3D in that budget.


----------



## Vincee777 (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry was busy.....

Now u said ill get 32inch 3d tv but which model......

As u can see i have less budget. If 3d is the problem suggest me a tv which is capable of 1080p.

P.s- Suggest a tv which can play all formats of videos including .mkv bcz i have lot and lot of films in my external hdd.....

REGARDS


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 6, 2013)

32" Sony HX750
32" LG LM6410/6200


Plasma you have Panasonic 42UT50 FHD 3D plasma @57k. ( Best Option)


----------



## Sam22 (Apr 6, 2013)

Vincee777 said:


> Sorry was busy.....
> 
> Now u said ill get 32inch 3d tv but which model......
> 
> ...



I won't ever suggest you to go for a 32" 3d tv as you won't be able to fully justify the 3d aspect on a 32" 3d tv...Go for atleast 40" to know what 3d is capable of doing...


----------



## Vincee777 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp; Ps3*



randomuser111 said:


> 32" Sony HX750
> 32" LG LM6410/6200
> 
> 
> Plasma you have Panasonic 42UT50 FHD 3D plasma @57k. ( Best Option)



Lg LM6200 32 in looks like a steal deal.....
Though Panasonic 42ut50 is not available online nor in local stores!!!!!!

@sam22
I am not in favour of 3d tv only nor sticking with 32in either..... Budget sir budget.....


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 7, 2013)

42UT50 available on InfiBeam. 57k

Buy Panasonic TH-P42UT50D (FHD) 3D TV, 42 Inch 3D Price, Best 3D India - Infibeam.com


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 8, 2013)

Sam22 said:


> I won't ever suggest you to go for a 32" 3d tv as you won't be able to fully justify the 3d aspect on a 32" 3d tv...Go for atleast 40" to know what 3d is capable of doing...



Totally agree with what SAM said... +1
But if you are not able to extend your budget then HX750 is really a good option.Apart from that you can have a look at LG LM6200 or above models and in Samsung ES6200 and above models.


----------



## Minion (Apr 8, 2013)

@Vincee777 

Take a look at Samsung UA32F6400AR.
LINK
UA32F6400AR - FEATURES | SAMSUNG India


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 9, 2013)

Minion said:


> @Vincee777
> 
> Take a look at Samsung UA32F6400AR.
> LINK
> UA32F6400AR - FEATURES | SAMSUNG India


Looks nice on papers...


----------



## Vincee777 (May 3, 2013)

Hey im back....

My budget is back to 75-80k. And this time i want 3d Tv. Any suggestions????

One more thing is that i want active 3d...

thnq u


----------



## Minion (May 3, 2013)

Samsung UA32F6400AR.


----------



## randomuser111 (May 3, 2013)

Vincee777 said:


> Hey im back....
> 
> My budget is back to 75-80k. And this time i want 3d Tv. Any suggestions????
> 
> ...



Try to get Sony HX750. Has low input lag for gaming and Active 3D


----------



## Vincee777 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp; Ps3*

@minion 
No not ua32f6400ar as it is too small for my needs....

@randomuser111

Heard lot about hx750. Can hx750 play movies from hdd that too any format???

How is 3d on hx750??


----------



## randomuser111 (May 3, 2013)

^

No. HX750 can't. 2013 W800 Bravia can but it has Passive 3D. 

3D on hx750 is good for Active 3D


----------



## Minion (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Best TV for XBox 360 &amp; Ps3*



Vincee777 said:


> @minion
> No not ua32f6400ar as it is too small for my needs....


 
you can get 40 inch of same model.


----------



## Vincee777 (May 3, 2013)

Where can i get that 40in model....

Because the specs looks good on papers...


----------



## Minion (May 4, 2013)

Vincee777 said:


> Where can i get that 40in model....
> 
> Because the specs looks good on papers...



Get it from here
Samsung 40F6400 LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com


----------



## Vincee777 (May 4, 2013)

K looks gud to me...

Tv is gud for gaming rite???

Which one is gud in these two 
Samsung 40f6400
Samsung 40f6800


----------



## Minion (May 4, 2013)

get Samsung 40F6400 difference between two is not much Samsung 40F6800 looks nice with its unique design but price difference is 10k.


----------

